# Desperado outlaw 22



## Ndwahoo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

I would like to know what the price range is for the Outlaw 22? I would also like to know the PROS and CONS about the boat? I have looked at the older threads but they seemed to get side tracked off the subject. All info is deeply appreciated!


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

> I have looked at the older threads but they seemed to get side tracked off the subject.


Let me guess...they all turn into a discussion on whether it's the ugliest boat on the bay or just top 5.


----------



## Ndwahoo (Jun 22, 2015)

It exactly! I just want to find out as much as I can about the boat!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Space shuttle technology


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

5 posts and this is what you come up with????


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's the Chevy Avalanche of the bay.


----------



## Ndwahoo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

Once again, I am seeking honest opinions from members of this board in order to make an informed elevation of this boat! More, specially, I would like to know what the price point of this boat. Personal, attacks sever no benefits to me, and my decision making process! I am seriously considering this boat and would like to hear opions from board members who have owned or have some knowledge of the boat.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Even desperado owners are ashamed to say they own one.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's the Chevy Avalanche of the bay.


Lol.....I had an Avalanche when they first came out. My buddies called it a Tonka truck.....:rotfl:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Even desperado owners are ashamed to say they own one.


:rotfl:


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Call Dennis at Bernies Boats in Victoria TX, very capable boats in shallow and big chop.


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

I fished out of one once. I very impressed by the ride and layout of this boat.


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Send Tobin a PM (troutsupport), if I remember correctly, they are a sponsor to his videos and he fishes out of one in parts of it. He would have all the information you need.

He's always helpful, sure he wouldn't mind giving you the lowdown and put you in touch with the right people.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

I came very close to buying one. Well built boats. They are very functional boats, by that I mean the layout is very good. Comfortable to drive, lots of storage. It will get very skinny. Search for the boats on YouTube. There are a few videos on the boat, one showing a demo ride with the builder. The price is $50k +


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Needs more cup holders


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't own one but I run my grandpas frequently. I am impressed with the boat and hope to buy it from him once he gets ready to sell. My understanding is the boat was close to 50K new. That was 4 or 5 years ago. He is running a 225 SHO on his. Started with a 225 HPDI. He was given a good price on the SHO so he went for it. The boat is stable. You have to learn how to trim it out right. It handles the cop very well. I can cut across a choppy bay at 30 mph no problem. The boat will run skinny too. Does not like to get up real shallow though. There is ample storage in the boat. Large fuel tank, large live well and plenty of fishing room. All in all it is a well laid out and well built boat.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Call Dennis as stated above ,get a test ride and ignore the haters (most of them can not afford to have a boat) ...nice rides i have seen them eat west matty up


----------



## Ndwahoo (Jun 22, 2015)

I appreciate all of the info! I live down in the RGV, home of Shallow Sport great boat, but equally if not more expensive! I having been trying to get info from people in the know, without dealing directly with the dealer until I'm ready to pull the trigger! Great info, not a lot out there on this boat!


Thank you,

NDWAHOO


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

I think people spend way too much time trying to figure out "best." The Desperado seems to operate as designed. It can run shallow and the layout is very fishable. I don't think it is appreciably better or worse then most of the other Texas made 22 to 24 cats. I think a lot of people on the board tease people about Desparado because the owner/designer proved to be a little obnoxious in expressing his enthusiasm about the boat.

I purchased the JH Outlaw over the others mainly because of proximity and outstanding customer service. If I lived further down the coast I would have looked at a Mowdy, Transport or Haynie. If I was in South Texas it would have been a Shallowsport or Dargel.

All of the boats that I mentioned all do about the same thing. They have similar draft, similar running speeds, similar handling characteristics. I recommend looking at things like resale value, customer service after the sale. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Ndwahoo (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I have been considering Shallow Sport as well, for the resale value, and they are good boats but, are expensive! I was informed that there is going to be a price increase of 4% for the 2016's!


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

The Desperado boats to me are one of the best built. They are a little pricey.I don't think you can purchase this boat no where near the 50's. I priced one in 2012 with a 250 sho and it was over 56k which was just boat motor trailer. I agree Dennis can be a little difficult to deal with. I have purchased boats from him and they rig a boat and take care of you as a customer like no one else It's worth it to look into this. As for as resale value, try to find a used one, I have only seen one in the last 5 years and it sold very quick. Also if you take a look at some of the older ones out there, take a notice of how good they look.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Everyone makes fun of Blue Waves too but at their price point they are one hell of a solid boat too. My father in law has one and it fishes as well as many other "top tier" boats considering the price. His is about 12 years old. 
Ignore the haters, there are plenty of them on here that don't realize their jokes may actually deter someone from checking these boats out. Dennis is a good guy. Yeah he may be different but he knows his ****. People are people.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

fido98 said:


> Let me guess...they all turn into a discussion on whether it's the ugliest boat on the bay or just top 5.


No,it is the ugliest boat on the bay,road and trailer...imho.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Might not be everybody's taste for a boat, it's as solid as a boat you can buy. It's kind of what's wrong on the water today, most people buy boats for their looks and not performance or longevity. And yes I wanted one real bad, but got inpatient and settled to pay 15k less for a Bluewave. Lord I wish I could have a do-over.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

BretE said:


> Lol.....I had an Avalanche when they first came out. My buddies called it a Tonka truck.....:rotfl:


I have an '03 model with 90k miles and it's never givin any problems and tows like a dream!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

K Man said:


> Might not be everybody's taste for a boat, it's as solid as a boat you can buy. It's kind of what's wrong on the water today, most people buy boats for their looks and not performance or longevity. And yes I wanted one real bad, but got inpatient and settled to pay 15k less for a Bluewave. Lord I wish I could have a do-over.


It's a pony show now. People forget fancy boats don't catch fish, fishermen do.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If you want a Desperado, you can only deal with one dealer, correct? Lack of competition may be the reason for the high prices?

You do not want to get crossways with that one dealer.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It's a pony show now. People forget fancy boats don't catch fish, fishermen do.


x2... I love my drive off 600 dollar cash boat! with another 900 in it. still sitting on top the world over here!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Might consider resale value if need to sell in light of the responses to this query? Plowing a bunch of cash into something you will be stuck with if need to get out from under it may not be good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's the Chevy Avalanche of the bay.





Gilbert said:


> Even desperado owners are ashamed to say they own one.


You two giving reviews on boats is like Caitlyn Jenner giving reviews on lawn mowers and jeeps.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> If you want a Desperado, you can only deal with one dealer, correct? Lack of competition may be the reason for the high prices?
> 
> You do not want to get crossways with that one dealer.


Lol, i just drove by "that" dealer and as i did i told my fiance how it seems like the same boats sit out there for sale forever. I don't what the deal is with that Baystealth on the side, but it has to have been there for 2+ years.


----------



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

*Outlaw 22*

I went on my first ride on a nasty day. I drove to Victoria that week and put down a deposit. I've owned my Desperado for a little over two years. It's absolutely the best boat I've been in. Everything about the boat has been well thought out. The height of the steps , the distance between the console and leaning post , the depth and sizes of the storage boxes, and all the foot rests, are excellent. The layout is very nice. It has a very comfortable , stable , dry ride. Only two have changed hands from the original owner. My customers love it.


----------

